# Finished Photos of Monogram'a 1/48 TBD-1 Devastator-Battle of Midway



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

Fellow Modelers,

Below are photos of my Monogram 1/48 scale TBD-1 Devastator, built in 1999. It includes some scratch-built details in the cockpit, flaps, engine and on the torpedo. It carries markings of the aircraft flown by Ensign George Gay (BuNo 1518/side code T-14) during the Battle of Midway (June 4, 1942). All fifteen planes from the USS Hornet’s VT-8 torpedo squadron were shot down during an attack on Japanese aircraft carriers, with Gay being the sole survivor. 

The Devastator has always been one of my favorite aircraft, and I have built the Monogram kit several times over the years. 

I hope you enjoy the photos.

Phillip1


----------



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

more photos...


----------



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

final photos...


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Well done! This is a pretty cool kit - I always like the Devastator too. Nice looking plane but easy to shoot down! last one I built was in the late 80's - was my first aircraft to use an airbrush on. I still have it to this day!


----------



## StarCruiser (Sep 28, 1999)

I always liked those ol' Monogram kits. Had a bunch of those when I was a wee lad.

The Devastator's issues were mostly due to it's relative age when Midway came around. It was already outdated in '41, let alone 6 months into the war.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Very nice rendering and photos! 🤙


----------



## 148239 (Jan 17, 2021)

Beautifully done


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Very neatly done, sir!


----------



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

scooke123/StarCruiser/Milton Fox Racing/RE#1/John P,

Thanks for the compliments.

Phillip1


----------

